# Trek 3700 or Trek 4300?



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

I've decided on an entry bike - to ride on single tracks, two tracks, bike paths, nothing agressive. I'm going to get a Trek 3700 unless the Trek 4300 is a much better deal - for the additional $90. My LBS doesn't carry the 3900. Any thoughts, advice? Thanks


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

Trek 4300. I have one and I love it. I use it for all the things you listed above and beat it around pretty good and it works well and has yet to quit. The fork is a little better on the 4300 and if you can afford the disc even better, but I have the orange silver model and I love it. all I've changed are the grips, saddle, and seat post.


----------



## hightide (Jul 25, 2007)

My buddy rides a 4300 for all the terrain you mentioned. It has served him well now going on a year.


----------



## DannyB22 (May 12, 2008)

I looked at and rode both bikes. Ended up going with the 4300 and I love it. I have only had mine for 2 days now so my input is probably not as helpful as someone who has owned them for some time now. Mine took a bit of a beating today (snaging all kinds of stuff and even getting launched sideways into a ditch) it still rode out smooth. I was impressed at the bike for the price. From what I have read and heard about them, the 4300's frame is no joke. A bit beefier than the 3700 too. Test them both out at the shop and see which one fits you best. Id say go ahead and drop the extra $90


----------



## traxscr (May 9, 2008)

I have a 2005 Trek 4300 with disk brakes. I would defintily get the disk brakes, worth the extra money. I did upgrade the front shock this year to a Rock Shock Tora 318, the stock shock would bottom out to easily. Also, be careful of the tire, very soft. I got a flat tire from a pine needle. Changed them out and put Hutchinson Pythons on now. Have fun with whatever you end up with. See ya in the woods.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks, I'm going to drop by the LBS today after work.


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

Definitely upgrade to the 4300 with the Alpha Aluminum Black frame technology. This is a great frame and will offer years of good service. My only complaint on my wife's 4300 is the stock front fork. Really lame for such an otherwise great bike. I plan on replacing the fork as her riding skills get better.

I highly recommend going with the Shimano disc brake package if you can afford it.

Best of luck!


----------



## djp2k8 (May 6, 2008)

absolutely buy the 4300 if you can swing the extra $90. And if you can't, wait two weeks for another paycheck. It's worth it for sure. Virtually every component is a step up on the 4300, albeit still on the lower end.


----------



## DesertDave (Jan 30, 2005)

I faced the same dilemma in January 2005. I mentioned that I might someday try real mountain biking, instead of just the flat trails and paved bike paths, and the salesman suggested the 4300 instead, because of a tougher wheelset. I bought the 4300, and after 1500 miles of riding it, I spent a bunch more on a much more expensive bike, and just about have 1000 miles on it.

Be careful, you might get hooked!


----------

